# OTA channels have no program information



## Stingray (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry if this is old-hash, but my 942 does not show any program info in the guide for my digital OTA stations. 

Tech support seems to be unaware of the problem. Do you know if this is a known bug or do I have a unique problem. 

I do subscribe to my Dish locals and this problem does not affect my 921! 

Please advise. Thanks, Stingray


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Is this a new problem for you (did you have program guide information before)? 
How long have you had your 942 set up? It can take several hours to get the guide information.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 22, 2003)

*lakebum *- The 942 has been in service since last November with no guide info ever for the digital OTA's. Under tech support direction, I have rebooted from front panel and power cord etc., as well as changing setup of locals - all with no improvement. Every call to tech service is like the first time they have ever heard of this problem. Discouraging to say the least!

If this problem IS unique to my receiver I may be able to get them to replace it. If not, I will have to wait for a software fix IF they ever do one!

Stingray


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the same issue with my 211. All the OTAs on my 211 say DIGITAL SERVICE only. They contain no PSIP info. 

The built-in ATSC tuner on my TV gives only the current info, but no extended info.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Stringray- You do subscribe to dish locals right? Also you have guide info for the sat locals you pay for right?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stingray said:


> *... Every call to tech service is like the first time they have ever heard of this problem. Discouraging to say the least! *


*
You need to call Dish and simply say that you have called numerous times on this problem and it still hasn't been resolved and you would like the 942 replaced so that you can enjoy your programing.*


----------



## Stingray (Dec 22, 2003)

Jon Spackman said:


> Stringray- You do subscribe to dish locals right? Also you have guide info for the sat locals you pay for right?


Yes, I subscribe to my locals and the program guide is complete for the sat locals (also the digital OTA locals on my 921). I'm still wondering if I have a hardware problem with this 942 unit or if it a software compatability problem.

PS: I bought the 942 unit last November second hand, but have paid for the extended warrenty service for several years and hope that would entitle me to a replacement.

Your thoughts please! Stingray


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Call up dish and ask for a replacement unit. If they require you to, you can sign up for the dish protection plan for $5 a month. Get your new 942 and cancel the protection in a month or so.


----------

